

Ask HN: Flurry vs MixPanel Vs Countly Vs? - 123guru

Wondering which is the best analytics platform available for iOS apps these days.
======
koopajah
There was a discussion about this subject 3 months ago :
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4417367>

~~~
123guru
thanks, i have heard flurry has not many updates for long time and others are
outpacing them.

